# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника



## Саша1244 (21 Май 2009)

Добрый день!
Мне 23 года.
Я более года обследуюсь и лечусь от непонятного пока недуга.
После долгих обследований МРТ головы, шеи, Ангиостония сосудов головного мозга и шеи, анализы крови, ЭЭГ, доплерография сосудов и прочего у меня обнаружили нестабильность шейных позвонков с5-с6. И также, паралельно, были заммеченны спазмы сосудов головного мозга.
Никаких явных патологий головы и шеи нету!
Симптомы 
- Практически постоянное онемение головы (как будто не своя, иногда похожее на муражки)
- Периодическое онемение пальцев ног
- Уже постоянное нарушение зрения (выпадение полей зрения, смотрю в точку - не замечаю многие предметы вокруг)
- Периодические головокружения
- Значительное снижение умственной деятельности, памяти и внимания (периодически ощущение дереализации и полного непонимания, что происходит вокруг)
Симптомы начали проявляться лет с 15 - но гораздо слабее и обычно утром (на час два после пробуждения) - потом проходили и ничего не беспокоило. Так было до 22 лет. Потом после поездки на юг - симптомы не проходят.

При этом отстутсвтвие головных болей (периодически болит шея - но это на фоне вышеописанных симптомов ерунда)

В итоге долгих обследований и консультаций врачи поделились на 2 категории:

1) Что все мои проблемы из за нестабильности позвонков.
2) Наличие истощения нервной системы + осложнённая мигрень, а шея никак не связанна.

Мигрень у меня была с 12 лет после того, как ударился затылком об пол при падении. Закончилась примерно в 18-19 лет. (стандартные приступы мигрени с аурой часов в сумме на 6-8, раз в месяц где-то)

*Вопрос 1 - описанные симптомы являются прямым следствием нестабильности шейного отдела, как эффект непосредственного сдавилания сосудов, либо защемление нервов, управляющих тонусом сосудов (симптомы просто похожи на эшимию сосудов головного мозга)

Вопрос 2 - какими диагностическими методами можно определить точно, из-за шеи это или нет.*

Нестабильность определили рентгеном шеи с функциональными пробами.
МРТ шеи не показывала нестабильность.
Если положить руку на эти позвонки и поворачивать шею вверх-вниз, влево-вправо, то можно рукой ощутить, как смещаются позвонки в некоторых позициях друг относительно друга "щелчками".


----------



## Mikchail (22 Май 2009)

Уважаемый Александр. Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника - это не диагноз. Это компенсация тазового отдела и стоп. При данном проявлении, действительно, есть симптоматика указанная Вами. Мне просто не понятно, какое лечение вам назначили лечащме врачи?


----------



## Саша1244 (23 Май 2009)

"Это компенсация тазового отдела и стоп" - не очень понял смысл.

Часть врачей акцентировали внимание на лечении позвоночника, часть на облегчении мигренозного состояния и укрепления нервной системы.

- упражнения для укрепления мушц шеи
- плавание
- ношение воротника шанса 15 мин в день

- игрлорефлексотерапия
- из таблеток лёгкие успокоительные и лекарства стабилизирующие нервную систему (грандаксин, афобазол, .... ,когитум)
- сон минимум 8-9 часов в сутки
- уменьшение нагрузки на организм

Описанное выше = это последние предписание которые мне дали.

Я правильно понял ответ - при нестабильности шейных позвонков все описанные мною выше симптомы могут присутствовать ?
Каким образом понять точно - являеться ли это основной причиной моих проблем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2009)

1) Что все мои проблемы из за нестабильности позвонков.
2) Наличие истощения нервной системы + осложнённая мигрень, а шея никак не связанна.

Голосуем. Я за второе.


----------



## Mikchail (23 Май 2009)

Александр. Давайте по порядку. Я поясню зависимости.

1. Человек - есть единая биосистема, в которой связаны воедино много подсистем, в том  числе опорно двигательная. 

2. Конечным итогом  деятельности опорно мышечной системы является походка. В ней учавствут различные группы мышц.  Началньной контактной точкой  опорно - мышечной системы являются стопы, а конечной точкой являются глаза, как мощьные анализаторы, несущие львиную долю информации организму. Глаза должны четко иметь горизонтальное положение. В сосцевидных отростках височной кости есть коверны (полости) где есть жидкость и ворсинки.  Они работают по принципу гирокомпаса. И любые изменения тела, они передают на мышцы шеи, особенно на короткую мускулатуру, связанную с удержанием черепа и фиксацией суставов С0 - С1. Измененное положение передается на мышцы стопы и возникает дисбаланс, помогающий организму  приспособится к условиям окружающей среды.

3. Двигаясь, человек задействует суставные биомеханические цепочки( так как наш  позвоночник состоит из мелких звениев(позвонков). В основном наше движение носит вращательный характер туловища, и при вращении все позвонки ротируются(вращаются) относительн друг друга. 

Вращение происходит по следующей цепочке: 
1. Опорная фаза нижней конечности 
2. Ротация в билатеральном (противоположном) Подвздошно крестцовом суставе
3. Крестец - Л5 ___________С1 
4. Затылочная кость и основная кость и т.д.
При нарушении какого-либо звена в данной цепочке, организм блокирует этот участок, а связанный с нимотдел, как правило на противоположном конце туловища, берет на себя не свойственную ему нагрузку. А так как связачный и мышечный аппарат шейного отдела относительно слабый, то происходит не контролируемое движение, что и можно назвать нестабильностью. 
Причин  создания нестабильности масса. Об этом можно много дискутировать. Теперь что нужно сделать? Это оценить  статику и динамику тела. Легче всего потдается статика. Вам необходимо просто сделать фото вашей осанки в трех проекциях. Далее расбивается тело на модули и сравнивается с вертикальным отвесом. Или просто сделайте фото и вы увидмте те перекосы и ограничения , которые вам мешают.
 Метод оценки статики по Васильевой Л.Ф.

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Извините за некорректное использование термина БИЛАТЕРАЛЬНЫЙ. Имелось в виду КОНТРЛАТЕРАЛЬНЫЙ

Добавлено через 24 минуты
Все что касается симптоматики, то нельзя разделять проблемму нестабильности и сосудистые изменения. Вопрос может быть только в том,что является пусковым механизмом? 
1. Либо постоянная травматизация шейного отдела при движении, либо системное заболевание вызванное другими факторами. В том или ином случае  будет иметь место истощение нервной и имунной систем, так как они всегда направлены на защиту и приспособительную реакцию организма. Но время прошло около 8 лет и системы просто исчерпывают свой ресурс и как следствие есть тканевые изменения, которые приводят к различного рода ишемиям, а значит первым страдают ткани мозга.


----------



## abelar (24 Май 2009)

Mikchail написал(а):


> Добавлено через 2 минуты
> Извините за некорректное использование термина БИЛАТЕРАЛЬНЫЙ. Имелось в виду КОНТРЛАТЕРАЛЬНЫЙ



Если совсем придираться, то ипсилатеральный!...:blush200:
А в остальном - все так и есть. +5 ! ИМХО из всех мед. специальностей, занимающихся проблемами позвоночника, кинезиотерапевты , особенно школы проф.Л.Ф.Васильевой наиболее близки к реалиям этиологии и патогенеза!aiwan


----------



## Mikchail (24 Май 2009)

Спасибо за оценкуhttps://www.medhouse.ru/images/smilies/victory.gif

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Я бы еще добавил Казанскую школу проф. Иваничева


----------



## Саша1244 (25 Май 2009)

Mikchail. Прочёл раз 5 то, что Вы написали - понял всё, кроме того, как мне поможет фотография моей осанки. Допустим, что-то кривое, а какие выводы можно сделать или действия совершить?

Насчёт распределения нагрузок при движении - я всё понял, но мне кажеться, что скорее всего первым пострадал именно шейный отдел, так как мигрень началась первый раз в жизни на след день после удара затылком об пол (подножка) - налицо травма головы и шеи.

Но за то, что виновата не шея говорит пара факторов 
- явное ухудшение состояния при резком изменении погоды (даже до того, как стало плохо постоянно (полтора года назад)) 
- были похожие случаи ухудшения состояния, при резком изменении погоды от жарко к холодно (перед грозой к примеру)
- искусственно пытался поместить голову в такое положение, при котором явно станет значительно хуже = не было никакого эффекта.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что мне желательно делать, чтобы мне хоть со временем стало немного лучше ... буду крайне признателен - потому что уже перепробовал очень много и эффекта нету ...


----------



## Mikchail (26 Май 2009)

Александр. Дело в том, что при ударе затылком, страдает краниальный  (черепной) механизм. Кости нашего черепа совершают движение в определенных напрвалениях. При  ударе затылком, затылочная и основная кости фиксируются и нарушается движения других костей, а этим самым нарушается и ток спиномозговой жидкости, изменяется состояние швов черепа, возникает напряжение и как следствие страдают почти все системы организма. Я еще хочу повторить, что шея - это компенсаторный механизм. При изменении атмосферного давления, изменяется и поведение жидкостей внутри организма. Спиномозговая жидкость тоже изменяет свой ток, хотя это очень незначительные изменения, но они достаточны, чтобы вызвать приступообразные головные боли. И по этому никакие положения не спасут от боли, пока не изменится Атмосферное давление. Лечение положением может уменьшить боль, но нужно подбирать положение и не факт, что они будут постоянны. Люди, страдающие мигренью, туго стягивают голову повязкой, этим самым уменьшая боль, что говорит за первичность функции краниального механизма. 
Все что касается фото, то это дает следующее: 1. Оценка заначимых отделов, тонусо силового дисбаланса, влияющего на осанку и походку, а в равной степени и на мышцы шейного отдела
2. Определение укороченных и расслабленных мышц, над которыми можно работать, чтобы уменьшить нестабильность и привести ее в не клиническую значимость. я понимаю, здесь много работы, которая требует высокого профессионализма, но нужна первоначальная оценка, которую можно сделать по фото. Для вас это подбор адекватных упражнений , основанных на Пост Изометрической релаксации и подбор видов двигательной коррекции, что приведет к мышечному балансу и косвенно снимет напряжение, и улучшит краниодыхание.


----------



## Саша1244 (26 Май 2009)

И ещё один вопрос возник
= Головная боль отсутствует !!!
то есть теперь практически никогда никак не болит голова...
мне это кажеться странным - вроде при ишемии (недостаточном кровоснабжении головного мозга) - голова должна болеть ... или я не прав?
Очень странно что при отстутвии вообще головной боли паралельно наблюдаются неврологические нарушения аналогичные симптомам при нарушениях мозгового кровоснобжения.

Да я ещё не указал выше - у меня периодически (не каждый день) бывает нарушение "оттока крови из головы" - давящее чувство, усиливаеться сильно при наклонах...
вопрос - может ли это быть оттого, что нестабильность шеи приводит к перенапряжению мышц шеи, что приводит к нарушению оттока крови по венам?

Что за спинномозговая жидкость ? Нарушение её циркуляции может вызывать мои симптомы без головной боли?

P.S. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШИ ОТВЕТЫ!!!


----------



## Mikchail (26 Май 2009)

Алесандр. Давайте еще раз по порядку. 1. Отсутствие головной боли - результат приспособительной реакции. Дело в том, что болевыми рецепторами  насыщена в основном тведая мозговая оболочка, и если есть нарушение краниального ритма, то мы имеем боли, вызванные перенатяжением ее. 2. Сами артерии имеют мышечный слой. Они способны к сокращению и саморегуляции в виде уменьшения или увеличения просвета. 3. Кровообращение черепа очень сложное. Вены имеют немного другое строение, чем артерии и они тоже могут изменять свой просвет. 4. Кровообращение и ликворообращение  имеют тесную взаимосвязь и эти механизмы не разделимы. По этому при отсутствии головной боли, вск равно остаются краниальные изменения, которые и влияют на кровообращение. 5. сосуды приспособились к ситуации и пропускают столько крови, сколько могут в данном случае. А так как мозговая ткань очень чувствительна к ишемии, то не проявляя боли она страдает выпадением функций. Методики исследования выпадения функций используют неврологи для локализации поражения отделов мозга при сохранности основных функций. Отсюда вывод, что ваш организм имея патологические изменения приспособился и с этим и живет. У вас организм молодой, жизненные силы( как говорят китайские  медики) имеют очень большой потенциал. По этому вы относительно неплохо сеья чувствуете. Проблемы как правило начинаются после 40 лет. А вам еще до этого возраста далеко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2009)

> Проблемы как правило начинаются после 40 лет


А мне 47!


----------



## Mikchail (27 Май 2009)

Ждите!!!! Скоро начнется.

Добавлено через 8 часов 37 минут
Мне бы хотелось обратиться к теме долголетия. В книге “Ней-цзин” написано:
Жизнь человека можно разделить на периоды с длиной интервала в 8 лет для мужчин и в 7 лет для  женщин.
8 лет мужчины	7 лет женщины 	Чжин  - Ци начинает увеличиваться, полностью вырастают волосы на голове, происходит смена зубов, осознаётся принадлежность ребёнка к полу.
16 лет мужчины	14 лет женщины	Чжин  - Ци увеличивается ещё больше, наступает половое созревание:
у мужчин начинает вырабатываться сперма и возникает способность к зачатию;
у женщин - начало менструации и она может забеременеть.
24 года мужчины	21 год женщины	Чжин-Ци на высоком уровне:
у мужчин - крепнет тело, оптимальные условия для роста всех органов;
у женщин - расцвет тела, оптимальная работа всех внутренних органов.
32 года мужчины	28 лет	женщины Чжин- Ци на постоянном уровне:
у мужчин - укрепляются ногти, и крепнут мышцы;
у женщин - Энергия ещё может наполняться, укрепляются кости, волосы, связки.(оптимальный срок для деторождения 21-28 лет).
40 летмужчины	35 лет женщины	Чжин  - Ци:
у мужчин -  наблюдается тенденция к уменьшению, начинается пошатывание зубов, первое выпадение волос головы;
у женщин - не увеличивается, появляются первые морщины, начало выпадения волос головы, сохраняется способность к половому влечению и деторождению.
48 лет мужчины 	42 года	 женщины Чжин  - Ци начинает уменьшаться, появляется седина, морщины.
56 летмужчины	49 летженщины 	Чжин - Ци начинает резко падать:
у мужчин - старение кожи, снижается половое влечение;
у женщин - уменьшение в объёме половых органов, снижается половое влечение, отсутствует менструация, женщина не может забеременеть.
”. Но если человек разумно распоряжается своим здоровьем, правильно питается, сохраняет душевный покой, не допускает полового излишества и раннего начала половой жизни, особенно в период полового созревания, то он сохраняет крепость и долголетие. 
PS Чжин Ци - это энергия жизни


----------



## Саша1244 (27 Май 2009)

"По этому при отсутствии головной боли, всё равно остаются краниальные изменения, которые и влияют на кровообращение"

я правильно понял значение слово "краниальные" изменения ? - связанные с циркуляцией спинномозговой жидкости (ликвора) - вызванные нарушением "нормального соединения" позвоночника-головы  (т.е. где то перекосилось - изменился немножко ток ликвора тут там, что в сумме даёт весомые нарушение - что влияет сильно на тонус сосудов (спазмирование и расширение).

"Отсюда вывод, что ваш организм имея патологические изменения приспособился и с этим и живет." - согласен на 100 процентов - но меня более чем не устраивает моё состояние на данном этапе, и как я понял дальше будет гораздо хуже.



Я правильно понял что проблемы у меня от того, что голова на "шее нехорошо крепиться"? 
Может стоит сходить к мануальному терапефту - чтобы тот как нить вправил или улучшил этот участок (мало про это всё знаю)
Или ещё какие нить процедуры сделать?
Я что-то с этим состоянием настолько отупел за последние 1.5 года что уже просто не понимаю что делать то...

Делал 2 раза по 10 сеансов массажа шеи - эффект 0.


----------



## Mikchail (27 Май 2009)

Александр. Я вам объяснил теоретическую модель решения ваших проблем. К сожалению по правилам форума, я не смогу оказать вам помощь, кроме  того, как отвечать на  ваши вопросы. Для  вашего лечения необходимы очень глубокие и высоко профессиональные знания в области неврологии, ортопедии, биомеханнике движения, восточной медицины и других врачебных специальностей. Я думаю, что  специалисты такого профеля есть в различных медицинских центрах, занимающихся данной проблеммой. Точно не смогу вам подсказать ( это пахнет рекламой). Поговорите с докторами, оперируйте тем, что я вам написал, и если вы найдете понимание, то это Ваш доктор.


----------



## abelar (28 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А мне 47!


...И мне!:cray:


----------



## Саша1244 (28 Май 2009)

Ваше мнение - мануальная терапия может облегчить или значительно улучшить моё состояние?
или необходимо долгое лечение основанное на "выпрямлении" моего организма - чтобы он сново приспособилься но уже в более благоприятных условия?
Возможно ли что мне поможет опытный остеопат?


----------



## Mikchail (28 Май 2009)

Вообще Вам нужен доктор, способный вести вас к выздоровлению. Вот такого доктора и ищите!https://www.medhouse.ru/images/smilies/aiwan-hi.gif


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (28 Май 2009)

abelar написал(а):


> ...И мне!:cray:


Молодежь. Мне вот 55. Правда после 6 месяцев фитнеса добавил 6 кг мышц. Ну и остальное...А вот сейчас выяснил, что мне всего год осталось. Одна надежда на краниосакральный ритм...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2009)

aiwan


----------



## Mikchail (29 Май 2009)

Но если человек разумно распоряжается своим здоровьем, правильно питается, сохраняет душевный покой, не допускает полового излишества и раннего начала половой жизни, особенно в период полового созревания, то он сохраняет крепость и долголетие.


----------



## abelar (4 Июн 2009)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Одна надежда на краниосакральный ритм.


...Ох, и не любите же Вы остеопатов!....


----------



## Mikchail (5 Июн 2009)

Все дороги хороши? Выбирай на вукс !!!!!!!!


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (6 Июн 2009)

abelar написал(а):


> ...Ох, и не любите же Вы остеопатов


Совсем нет. Применяю много остеопатических приемов. Но есть "ответвления", в которые не верю. В частности, это краниосакральная терапия


----------



## abelar (7 Июн 2009)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Совсем нет. Применяю много остеопатических приемов. Но есть "ответвления", в которые не верю. В частности, это краниосакральная терапия


Аналогично на 100%


----------



## Anjin (30 Май 2011)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Совсем нет. Применяю много остеопатических приемов. Но есть "ответвления", в которые не верю. В частности, это краниосакральная терапия


Ребенку 14 лет, дз нестабильность шейного отдела, падает зрение. Окулист запретил физкультуру. Что делать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Май 2011)

Нужно обследоваться и лечиться. И, конечно, запрещение занятий физкультурой иначе как дуростью назвать нельзя.


----------



## Руслан 1980 (8 Июн 2011)

Саша 1244,
как Ваши успехи? Может что получилось, у меня похожие симптомы, также уже кучу всего перепробовал...


----------



## Viktor09 (8 Июн 2011)

Руслан 1980 написал(а):


> Саша 1244,
> как Ваши успехи? Может что получилось, у меня похожие симптомы, также уже кучу всего перепробовал...


Скорей всего  Саша 1244 решает свои проблемы со здоровьем в другом месте.


----------



## ягодка (12 Июл 2011)

Добрый день!
У ребенка 2 года 2 месяца обнаружили смещение шейных позвонков
с2-с3 2.3мм
с3-с4 2.5мм
Ортопед нам ничего не назначил, просто написала нестабильность шоп.
При прохождении комиссии в детский сад педиатр нам поставил 3ю группу здоровья.

Скажите, пожалуйста, нужно ли как-то это лечить(исправлять)?
 По словам ортопеда я поняла что у нас отклонения есть, но они не превышают нормы, а если это так почему тогда нам ставят 3ю группу здоровья, др. заболеваний у нас нет


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (12 Июл 2011)

ягодка написал(а):


> По словам ортопеда я поняла что у нас отклонения есть, но они не превышают нормы, а если это так почему тогда нам ставят 3ю группу здоровья, др. заболеваний у нас нет


Ортопед прав. Все в пределах нормы. Ничего лечить не надо. Насчет группы здоровья вопрос к врачу, который принял решение.


----------



## ягодка (12 Июл 2011)

Тимур Гусейнов,  спасибо


----------



## андре3535 (29 Окт 2013)

Ренген ШОП признаки нестабильности С2С3. Постоянно напрягается верхняя косая и нижняя косая слева. Может быть от нестабильности? Или нестабильность от мышечного блока вышележащих сегментов?
Расслабляю верхнюю и нижнюю косую, начинает сильно щелкать с2с3, делаю упражнения на укрепления шеи при нестабильности- щелкать перестает но сильно напряг подзатылочные. Как разорвать порочный круг?


----------



## AIR (30 Окт 2013)

> Ренген ШОП признаки нестабильности С2С3


Вы в этом специалист? Даже снимки и описание не представите? Индекс нестабильности подсчитали?


> Постоянно напрягается верхняя косая и нижняя косая слева


Все косые напряглись с одной стороны? Вы тонко разбираетесь в анатомии мышц или об этом извне сообщили?


> Или нестабильность от мышечного блока вышележащих сегментов?


Интересно, какие вышележащие сегменты находятся выше верхней косой мышцы?. Выше уже уши расположены...


> Расслабляю верхнюю и нижнюю косую, начинает сильно щелкать с2с3, делаю упражнения на укрепления шеи при нестабильности- щелкать перестает но сильно напряг подзатылочные.


Правда!? Более тонко и избирательно работать с мышцами и позвонками этого уровня, а также так точно и локально оценить результаты проделанной работы, здесь вряд ли кто сможет...


> Как разорвать порочный круг?


Начать как все - представить жалобы, описание снимков и, главное, сами снимки с функциональными пробами (4штуки).. Вот тогда и думать будем...


----------



## андре3535 (30 Окт 2013)

СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТ.
Рентген прикрепил.
индекс не считали. шея щелкает на уровне с2 и с3. В переходе голова-шея постоянно напряжено и еще как бы немного за ухом особенно слева. Подзатылком постоянно дискомфорт как будто чтото не на месте, но когда расслабляю мышцы теплой водой и немного потяну и подержу минутку - вроде проходит. Иногда возникает чувство потери равновесия, текут слезы из глаз, закладывает нос, свистит то в одном то в другом ухе. Если смотреть лежа ТВ начинается дискомфорт и вата в голове, шум в ушах. Хочеться постоянно совершить движение головой что бы в шее сверху щелкнуло и тогда навремя дискомфорт в шее и голове проходит. Справа - аномалия Кимерли. (на кт видно). Имел в виду что нестабильность С2С3 из за мышечного блока выше или наоборот? Блок из за нестабильности?
Добавлено: Oct 30, 2013 5:42 PM
Ощущение такое что что под затылком все стянуто а чуть ниже на уровне 3 позвонка все гуляет и щелкает
Добавлено: Oct 30, 2013 5:49 PM
Мануальный терапевт невролог в моем городе прошелся пальцем по тригерным точкам под затылком, давил по 1 - 2 минуте на самые больные места. Больно так что выгибало на кушетке, но зато потом выходишь с ясной головой и легкой шеей. ОДнако через день два опять все стягивает. Интуитивно понимаю что нужно как то укреплять нестабильность и расслаблять подзатылком но как конкретно это делать никто подсказать не может.


----------



## андре3535 (31 Окт 2013)

Консультировался у нейрохирурга (тоже не последний врач) - заключение - нестабильность С2С3 - основное лечение в течении времени укрепить мышечный корсет шеи.  После конультации с врачем ЛФК год уже делаю упражнения. Статические на укрепеление практически не дают результата, только чер год немного почувствовоал что укрепилос. А вот динамика (наклоны вперед назад и в стороны с резиновым жгутом на голове) дают тонус сразу же после первого раза шея как влитая, НО! Под затылком опять удавка просто в голове вата. Как только перестаю делать упражнения - начинает щелкать и хрустеть, приходят ощущения головокружения, неустойчивости.


----------

